# Help! baby boy names! middle name to go with Joel?



## Cazamatazaaa

My daughter is called Evie Rose and my and dp really like the name Joel but I really want a good flowing middle name!

so any ideas?

xxx


----------



## kiwimama

Joel is lovely! If OH liked it, we'd probably be naming our baby boy that. What about Joel Harrison? That's the name I always loved.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Joel Michael & Joel Jenson are the 1st two that came to mind... i like the initials "JJ"


----------



## ls27

Joel Nathaniel
Joel Thomas
Joel Christoper
Joel Anthony
Joel Aidan
Joel Alexander
Joel Daniel
Joel James
Joel Andrew
Joel William
Joel Elijah
Joel Matthew
Joel Samuel
Joel Brandon
Joel Mason
Joel Ryan
Joel David
Joel Taylor
Joel Jayden
Joel Evan
Joel Carson

Hope that helps 

Xxx


----------



## CedarWood

Joel Evan

Joel Lee

Joel Arthur

Joel Alec


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Thanks girls.. really like Joel Harrison will put it past dp lol


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi,

How about?...

Joel William
Joel Landon
Joel Oliver
Joel Addison
Joel Austin
Joel Hayden
Joel Rylan
Joel Ellis
Joel Emerson
Joel Lachlan
Joel Layton
Joel Linden
Joel Maverick
Joel Morgan
Joel Paxton
Joel Samson

x


----------



## amethyst77

My friend has a Joel Edward


----------



## Starmie

Joel Thomas.


----------



## LaraJJ

Joel Maxwell

Joel Oliver

Joel Christian

Joel Christopher

Because it is a short name, think it sounds good with a longer middle name


----------

